# rush



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

WEST PALM BEACH, Fla., April 28 (AP) - Rush Limbaugh was arrested today on prescription drug charges, with his attorney saying he has reached a deal with prosecutors that will eventually see the charges dismissed if he continues treatment for drug addiction.

Limbaugh turned himself in to authorities on a warrant issued by the State Attorney's Office, said Teri Barbera, a spokeswoman for the State Attorney's Office.

The conservative radio commentator came into the jail about 4 p.m. with his attorney, Roy Black, and left an hour later after posting $3,000 bail, Ms. Barbera said. The warrant was for fraud to conceal information to obtain prescriptions, Ms. Barbera said.

Mr. Black said his client and prosecutors had reached a settlement on a charge of doctor shopping filed today by the state attorney, which Mr. Black said will be dismissed in 18 months if Mr. Limbaugh complies with court guidelines.

As a primary condition of the dismissal, Mr. Limbaugh must continue to seek treatment from the doctor he has seen for the past two and a half years, Mr. Black said.

Mr. Limbaugh entered a plea of not guilty in court today on the charge and Mr. Black maintained his client's innocence.

"Mr. Limbaugh and I have maintained from the start that there was no doctor shopping, and we continue to hold this position," Mr. Black said in an e-mailed statement.

Prosecutors began investigating Mr. Limbaugh in 2003 after a tabloid newspaper reported that his housekeeper said he had used her to illegally buy painkillers. He soon took a five-week leave from his radio show to enter a rehabilitation program.

Prosecutors seized Mr. Limbaugh's records after learning that he had received about 2,000 painkillers, prescribed by four doctors in six months, at a pharmacy near his mansion in Palm Beach. They contended that Mr. Limbaugh had engaged in "doctor shopping," or had illegally deceived multiple doctors to receive overlapping prescriptions.

Mr. Limbaugh acknowledged that he had become addicted to pain medication, blaming it on severe back pain.

According to Mr. Black, Mr. Limbaugh also has agreed to make a $30,000 payment to the state to defray the public cost of the investigation. The agreement also provides that he must refrain from violating the law during this 18 months, must pay $30 a month for the cost of supervision and comply with other similar provisions of the agreement.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

g/o

Yup, I was listening to that also. Most people who can't leave drugs alone I don't have much sympathy for, but pain for 30 years I think that might push a fellow over the edge. These drugs that are supposedly bad for your heart like Viox that was banned, I have been on Celebrex for eight years. Before that it was eight to ten ibyprophen a day. If you want to walk you have to take it.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Good ... It will be nice to get this mess behind us.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Drugs for pain relief should be easy to obtain for the truely injured.

I have suffered for years from intense back pain due to a spinal cord injury and there are some days where I could not function without pain medication.

Nerve damage gives unending pain its the reason God gave us the brains to develop and use pain killing drugs.

Drug use including alchohol for recreation is stupid.

No one should have to live in constant pain because of the idiotic appoach to drug laws this country has.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I can't believe you guys. You act as if poor little Rushie jsut had a little misfortune. This guy was a junkie only he is a rich junkie. It makes me sick when these guys get these sweetheart deals,like these. If he is a good boy for 18 months and gives them 30k he will have no record. He now shall be seated next to OJ, this whole thing makes me sick. It would make you sick to Bobm and Plainsman if he was a democrat.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It would make you sick to Bobm and Plainsman if he was a democrat.


Not really, I would not wish years of pain on anyone. Some of my best friend are democrats. I guess you have to experience it to have compassion for these unfortunate people. If you have never experienced this I am happy for you.


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Well Rush did not murder anybody....so the OJ thing don't work. Secondly, he has been not found guilty, or pleaded guilty. It looks to me that; A) The prosecution, did not have a whole lot they could go on. B) Rush saw a fast way out of it and took it. I could be wrong..but.

Rush admitted to being addicted to pain killers, and took the steps to help himself. has he contradicted himself in ways? Yes. Bret Favre admitted to being addicted to pain killers also...and what ever became of that? Nothing. we are not talking about cocaine, herorin, and all that crap.
But painkillers. Even if he was guilty, I dont think the fines and punishment
are much different than any first time offender. But I could be wrong.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, What you fail to say anything on is that he walks free. I don't care if it was unfortunate or not that poor Rushie got hooked on drugs. He used people to get the drugs and he knew what he was doing was illegal. But he was fortunate to be wealthy and able to afford one of the best attorneys in the country. So he walks free if that was me I'd be building license plates.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got your point about you would be building license plates. I wouldn't agree with that, I mean that shouldn't happen to you either. 
My mother was in her 80's when my father passed away. She was on some sedatives for a while, then the doctor took her off. He said they were habit forming. I said "so what, do you think she is going to crawl out the nursing home window and mug a teenager?"


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

junkie?? BS, compared to someone actively involved in the industry destroying the hunting for future generations of North Dakotans hes an angel. Anyone doing that should be building license plates ...

It was politically motivated BS plain and simple and they didn't have any real proof or they would of proceeded with the prosecution.



> He used people to get the drugs and he knew what he was doing was illegal


 The prosecution admitted they have no proof of that although thats typical of your misrepresentation of stuff

The prosecutor said 
*"I am not disputing the facts, the conditions that Black represented*

The conditions Black being Rushs' attorney represented are


> "Mr. Limbaugh and I have maintained from the start that there was no doctor shopping, and we continue to hold this position,"


The whole case was bogus and its just cheaper to settle than continue to fight.

If you don't like Rush thats fine but at least you could try to honest about it :eyeroll:

And even if he was addicted to pain medicine so what, its his body and his business they didn't catch him driveing under the influence and endangering anyone else. Now that would be a crime deserving punishment.

No one should have to live in constant pain. I don't care if its the poorest "little guy" in the world or the richest when it come to intense pain we are all equals.

There have been many good people that have to live on pain medicine, rich and poor. If the drug use was bonafide and not recreational its an ethical thing to do .


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm said:


> junkie?? BS, compared to someone actively involved in the industry destroying the hunting for future generations of North Dakotans hes an angel. You should be building license plates for that..
> 
> Militant _Tiger was given the boot because of his constant name calling. But what about the moderators of this forum? We are talking about El Rushbo here not the outfitting industry of North Dakota. I have done nothing illegal Bobm, its a damn shame that all you and your cohorts can only relate to calling names. I think they should moderate the moderators. You should be damn ashamed of yourself Bobm.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Having a little reading comprehension problem today are we....... I believe you are the one that called Rush a junkie and Bob in turn asked a question with "junkie??". You do understand the use of question marks right.............


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, seen it on the news tonight. I don't think anyone should have to live in pain. That news story didn't bother me at all. The fact that Bush's investigation on gas prices found no price gouging despite record profit ticked me off.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep Gohon here we go again don't we. Maybe you and your other 2 buddies should read the section here on personal attacks?? Now no where did I attack you or Bobm persoanlly. We were discusiing Rush and yes I called Rush a junkie.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's some more from your hero

We are becoming too tolerant as a society, folks, especially of crime, in too many parts of the country.... This country certainly appears to be tolerant, forgive and forget. I mean, you know as well as I do, you go out and commit the worst murder in the world and you just say you're sorry, people go, "Oh, OK. A little contrition."... People say, "I feel better. He said he's sorry for it." We're becoming too tolerant, folks.

--Rush Limbaugh TV show (10/5/95)

These tough sentencing laws were instituted for a reason. The American people, including liberals, demanded them. Don't you remember the crack cocaine epidemic? Crack babies and out-of-control murder rates? Liberal judges giving the bad guys slaps on the wrist? Finally we got tough, and the crime rate has been falling ever since, so what's wrong?

--RushLimbaugh.com (8/18/03)

In the audio link below, I go into detail about these non-thinking talking points that "you can't tell people what to do with their bodies" and "you can't legislate morality." First of all, we tell people what they can do to their bodies all the time--no cocaine, no prostitution, no throwing yourself off a building. Second, laws are nothing but defining morality!

--RushLimbaugh.com (6/27/03)

All right. Joe Fernandez came to New York from Miami, ladies and gentlemen, to be schools chancellor.... Now he is embattled--he's got a book that just came out, an autobiography that's soon to come out, I think, in which he admits that he was a mainliner as a teen-ager. This guy [pretends to stick needle in arm]--pfsst--shot up heroin. And people are praising him. He overcame the scourge. He triumphed over that profound obstacle in his life and has gone on to become this great schools chancellor.... [Plays a clip of Fernandez saying that the message of his teenage drug use is "to not give up on our kids."]

Reach out and try to help them, not give up on the kids, give them condoms and teach them about a bunch of stuff that is worthless in terms of preparing them for their future as adults in the greatest country on Earth, teaching them all this social gobbledygook. "Let's not forget about the kids."...

Whoa. The guy wants to be education secretary, folks. Watch out. Now why does he want to go to Washington? Probably because he's studied the case of Marion Barry. Here's a guy who got involved in drugs. You want to see my Marion Barry impersonation? Do you want to see that? All right. I'll do the Marion Barry impersonation.

You put some stuff out here on the table and you go [pretends to snort cocaine]. "You tell Jesse to stay out of my town. This is my town, and Jesse--you tell him to stay out. [More snorting.] And I said no, no, no, no, I don't smoke it no more. Tired of ending up on the floor." [More snorting.]

So what is he? He gets involved in drugs and ends up, ladies and gentlemen, as a newly elected official in Washington, D.C.... So I'm sure Joe Fernandez is looking down there saying, "Hey, there's a future for, you know, drug users in Washington, D.C."

--Rush Limbaugh TV show (12/8/92)

When you strip it all away, Jerry Garcia destroyed his life on drugs. And yet he's being honored, like some godlike figure. Our priorities are out of whack, folks.

--Rush Limbaugh radio show (quoted in the L.A. Times, 8/20/95)

I want to let you read along with me a quote from Jerry Colangelo about substance abuse, and I think you'll find that he's very much right&#8230;"I know every expert in the world will disagree with me, but I don't buy into the disease part of it. The first time you reach for a substance you are making a choice. Every time you go back, you are making a personal choice. I feel very strongly about that."...

What he's saying is that if there's a line of cocaine here, I have to make the choice to go down and sniff it&#8230;.And his point is that we are rationalizing all this irresponsibility and all the choices people are making and we're blaming not them, but society for it. All these Hollywood celebrities say the reason they're weird and bizarre is because they were abused by their parents. So we're going to pay for that kind of rehab, too, and we shouldn't. It's not our responsibility. It's up to the people who are doing it. And Colangelo is right.

--Rush Limbaugh TV show (9/23/93)

I have a solution for Mrs. [Jocelyn] Elders. I mean, if she wants to legalize drugs, send the people who want to do drugs to London and Zurich and let's be rid of them. Now...The problem with legalizing drugs is, it's just another abhorrent example of human behavior that we've suddenly decided, "Hey, we can't handle it. We've given up and we're going to sanction the destruction of lives. We're going to let you destroy your life. We're going to make it easy, and then all of us who accept the responsibilities of life and don't destroy our lives on drugs--we'll pay for whatever messes you get into."...

I'm appalled at people who simply want to look at all this abhorrent behavior and say, "Hey, you know, we can't control it anymore. People are going to do drugs anyway. Let's legalize it." It's a dumb idea. It's a rotten idea, and those who are for it are purely, 100 percent selfish.

--Rush Limbaugh TV show (12/9/93)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's some more read the last quote by Rushbo, You got to love it.

On drug users:
* Kurt Cobain died of a drug-induced suicide, I just -- he was a worthless shred of human debris.
* (on the death of Grateful Dead guitarist Jerry Garcia) Just another dead doper. And a dirt bag.
* And we have laws against selling drugs, pushing drugs, using drugs, importing drugs. And the laws are good because we know what happens to people in societies and neighborhoods which become consumed by them. And so if people are violating the law by doing drugs, they ought to be accused and they ought to be convicted and they ought to be sent up.
* When you strip it all away, Jerry Garcia (former Grateful Dead guitarist) destroyed his life on drugs. And yet he's being honored, like some godlike figure. Our priorities are out of whack, folks.
* Too many whites are getting away with drug use...Too many whites are getting away with drug sales...The answer is to go out and find the ones who are getting away with it, convict them and send them up the river, too.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

OOh no, more blah blah blah.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Someone thats incapable of distinguishing between illicit recreational drug use and presciption drug use for pain relief for a bonafide injury is incapable of understanding the truth.

Of course the real question is are they are really incapable or do they just wish to smear someone they don't agree with is always the question.

In this case the bias is clear to all reading this thread.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Someone thats incapable of distinguishing between illicit recreational drug use and presciption drug use for pain relief for a bonafide injury is incapable of understanding the truth.
> 
> Of course the real question is are they are really incapable or do they just wish to smear someone they don't agree with is always the question.
> 
> In this case the bias is clear to all reading this thread.


Interesting Bobm, what Rush did was illegal. He was hooked on pain killers, if he needs them so bad why is he off now? He was no different than someone on heroin.

Bobm I'm not the one who did the smearing here now am I?

Bobm said:

junkie?? BS, compared to someone actively involved in the industry destroying the hunting for future generations of North Dakotans hes an angel. You should be building license plates for that


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

g/o I think you were spanked in the hot topics and you came here to bait and get even with Bobm.

As far as hunting access arguments I have had enough smart *** PM's from you I don't need anymore. If your going to talk about Bob, maybe you should think about your PM's I don't need that kind of harasmenet at home.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, May I repeat this is a topic about Rush and his illegal drug use. But for some reason yours and but Bobm's only defense is to drag outfitting into this debate. Again personal attacks, oh but isn't that why MT was removed?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

WHAT!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

g/o said



> May I repeat this is a topic about Rush and his illegal drug use


What illegal drug use he was convicted of nothing, in this country you are innocent until proven guilty, maybe you should provide your top secret evidence :roll: and help the equally biased and politically motivated authorities in Florida, they obviously realized they couldn't prove it.

Give them a call and lend them your genious. :lol: :lol:

G/O your inability to see the truth is consistant, though I just thought it was confined to your inability to admit your industry is market hunting selling out the future of the youth of ND for quick buck uke:

Rushes shortcomings only hurt Rush..your industries' are destoying a hunting heritage in ND forever.

Many very good people have become addicted to pain medication, no good people sell game animals to the highest bidder.

People that live in glass houses should not throw stones


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, May I repeat this is a topic about Rush and his illegal drug use.


I realize that, but I didn't make any comment about outfitters until you complained because Bob did. What do you expect that you can simply switch to a different form and leave your bagage behind?

Personal attacks is why I brought up your abusive PM's. I save them too, so don't deny it. I don't need PM's that talk about other people on here being liars, I don't need to be called a liar, I don't need your attitude. Your not 17 years old, so I don't have as much patience with you as I would kids. Remember Bob's glass house comment?

As far as drugs, I don't much care about Michael Jackson, but not because he was hooked on pain killers. Try to see the difference between legal drugs, and illegal drugs. It looks like Mexicans can't understand this concept either.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Mr. Black said his client and prosecutors had reached a settlement on a charge of doctor shopping filed today by the state attorney, which Mr. Black said will be dismissed in 18 months if Mr. Limbaugh complies with court guidelines.

Prosecutors seized Mr. Limbaugh's records after learning that he had received about 2,000 painkillers, prescribed by four doctors in six months, at a pharmacy near his mansion in Palm Beach. They contended that Mr. Limbaugh had engaged in "doctor shopping," or had illegally deceived multiple doctors to receive overlapping prescriptions

Call it as you will Bobm, I will call illegal drug use. And yes he got himself a sweetheart deal. Now what your argument about outfittters has to do with this is beyond me other than cheap shots at me and my industry. Like always when you cannot prove a point you resort to personal attacks.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, May I say for once you did wait a while until the personal attacks started. As far as pm's go I have plenty from you also. Pm's are just that personal messages, You did not have to answer them now did you? Like I say the moderators need moderating, I don't see you condeming other people because of what they do for a living. I happen to be very proud of what I do.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I could "contend" that your a Martian if they had hard proof they wouldn't be compromising it was politically motivated as was your cheap attack on him. I am willing to bet you would be more charitable if you found out your neighbor was addicted to pain pills from some painful injury or affliction, but maybe not??

Rush did hopefully get some insight on how ridiculous our drug laws are and how ignorant his personal stance on them and drug use/abuse/treatment/incarceration ect is.

My position on drugs is consistant and you can look at previous posts on this forum ( do a search) about it to confirm that. The fact that its Rush is not significant to me.

I firmly believe addicts are not and should not be treated as criminals its a hugh waste of human and monetary resources that has not changed th outcome of the situation one bit.

Our prisons are filled with non-violent drug addicted people that need our help not fruitless incarceration. And I believe its the govt unwilling to face the facts and change their methods combined with public ignorance.

If your wife or child was addicted to drugs would you want to throw the book at them or help them??

Rush or them there is no difference addicted is addicted, they are both humans and deserve compassion.

Rush has many personal problems just because he is smart politically doesn't mean he doesn't put his pants on one leg at a time just like you and I. I admire his political insight,he is brilliant in that regard.

His personal life is a mess from what we see. Divorces, drug addiction ect.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, I'm advocating that Rush should be doing hard time for this. He is doing the proper thing and that is getting help. Yes his life like many is a hard one. Our disagreement here I feel he should have gotten something other than a slap on the wrist. I have seen this to often and it offends me,if he was poor he would have not gotten this special treatment. But unfortunately this is how our judicial sytem works.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

g/o said:


> Bobm, I'm advocating that Rush should be doing hard time for this. He is doing the proper thing and that is getting help. Yes his life like many is a hard one. Our disagreement here I feel he should have gotten something other than a slap on the wrist. I have seen this to often and it offends me,if he was poor he would have not gotten this special treatment. But unfortunately this is how our judicial sytem works.


I remember not that long ago the liberals giving out needles to drug users at tax payers $. Why didn't they use the money to put them in jail instead?

You know I'm a disabled VET and somedays I'm in so much pain I can't even move and I take pain killers only when I really need to, but I could see how someone like Bret and Rush got hooked, because they really do make you feel better. Not a reason to put someone in jail for as long as their getting help!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I am assuming you typed that wrong and meant "not" advocating.

Whats the point of criminalizing drug addition, it accomplishes nothing if you want to help the people they need medical help not fines and incarceration.

My point is we shouldn't do it to poor people either they need help not more problems.

And I bet this whole thing was a tremendous embarrassment for him, he has more money than God so thats not going to hurt him with that "fine". thirty grand to him is like thirty cents to us.

I think the whole thing is politically motivated and thats what aggravated me about it, if hes addicted he needs help just like you or I would.

This is apet topic of mine because I have a lot of personal experience with a narcotic called Hydrocodone because of my back injury and they are something that could get out of hand easily. Spinal pain can be excruciating and there is no escape when a nerve gets excited. Mine is the result of a bad fall of about 30 feet combined with a mistake on the operating table, I manage it with special exercises, weight control, and drugs when the first two fail.

When I have to take a pill I thank God that the human mind has developed drugs. If I have to resort to a pill I only do it in the evening so I don't have to drive my car or do anything else that would have an effect on others.

I often don't take them even when I am in a lot of pain. I do see how someone could easily become addicted to them if they aren't constantly vigilant.

But truthfully I would rather be addicted than in constant pain.

Rush cannot be operated on without going through his throat from the front, this could permanently affect his voice and that is obviously a huge risk for a Radio commentator. Judging form personal experience on how badly the doc screwed up on me I don't blame him for managing his pain with drugs.

I hope he can get some treatment that helps and I would feel that way about anyone.
Our drug policies in this country create criminals, yet like many things we do in this country we are mired in doing the same old thing time after time no matter how well it works or doesn't work.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

g/o You are seedking the word "hypocrite" when describing Rush, particularly in view of his running commentary against drugs, anybody who used drugs, etc. for many years on his radio show.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe you and your other 2 buddies should read the section here on personal attacks??


 Who would that be?



> As far as pm's go I have plenty from you also.


I read right past that before, and don't want anyone to think I call names like that even in PM's. I feel it is in poor taste to post a PM from someone else unless of course they call me a liar. So people know who I am here is one of my PM's to g/o . It is noticeable that I didn't want the nasty confrontation you were looking for. You have no copies where I have called you names, as indicated by this post. Let' stay civilized.

From: Plainsman 
To: g/o 
Posted: Wed Mar 08, 2006 11:00 am 
Subject: Re: plainsman 
If you search I think you will find a post of mine that gave the history of the public trust begining all the way back to the Magna Carta. I know I wrote it, but am not sure if I posted it. 
g/o I know you understand, so you can give up the act. As you see I am not going to stoop to saying your ignorant, I will not call you unintelligent, I will not call you a liar, I will not call you the things you call me. I'm not that kind of person.

_________________
Hang together, or hang alone.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

g/o get a grip okay............ no one said you made a personal attack on anyone and Bob or I certainly didn't make a attack on you. Don't know what your hang up is but you really do need to figure it out. You called Limbaugh a junkie which doesn't matter to me as I could care less. Bob wrote Junkie??. Now in case that went over your head that would be the same as "why are you calling him a junkie".

Again, pay attention to what is written and not what you want to see written. Those two question marks are whole sentence within themselves. You're the only one I see that is concerned about Rush Limbaugh and think it is such a big deal. that is your right but I and others have the right to think other wise.

It still puzzles me where all this supposedly name calling took place. Maybe you can enlighten me as it isn't in any of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, just in the event someone thinks I hate liberals please notice this message. I welcome everyones opinion. I have been doing some spring cleaning around here, and if you think I am not fair ask T3. I will not allow conservatives or liberals to be abused here. I bent over backwards for one fellow, but enough is enough. Some people try look reasonable on the form, then PM really nasty messages. Not cute.

From: Plainsman 
To: T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 
Posted: Sat Apr 29, 2006 12:46 pm 
Subject: political form 
T3

I am often busy so don't always add much to the political form. I just wanted to thank you for keeping it interesting. Have a great day.

_________________
Hang together, or hang alone.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Gohon, Plainsman was the one mentioning name calling. I'm referring to personal attacks something you may not understand. This is politics forum and we were discussing Rush. So tell why does Bob, drag my profession into this? meed some examples ok

junkie?? BS, compared to someone actively involved in the industry destroying the hunting for future generations of North Dakotans hes an angel. Anyone doing that should be building license plates ...

G/O your inability to see the truth is consistent, though I just thought it was confined to your inability to admit your industry is market hunting selling out the future of the youth of ND for quick buck

Rushes shortcomings only hurt Rush..your industries' are destroying a hunting heritage in ND forever.

Many very good people have become addicted to pain medication, no good people sell game animals to the highest bidder

I know its hard for you to distinguish this but these are clearly attacks against me personally and have nothing to do with the topic we are discussing. Is this you guys only defense to take cheap shots at people. Pretty shallow if you ask me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I didn't call you anything, I was merely pointing out there a lot worse things than becoming addicted to pain medicine, commercializing hunting is much worse and a relevant example on this site.

I have much more respect for someone that unintentionally
becomes addicted to pain medicine, than I do for anyone intentionally involved in an industry that is destroying hunting for future generations of ND children just to make a quick buck.

I bet many people on here would agree with me.

Rushs' stupid actions hurt only Rush.

Indsports correct,
Rush was a hippocrite about his stand on drugs and treatment of drug abusers I think hes changed it though, everyone can be wrong. We all learn lessons the hard way once in a while

G/O Your whole point on this issue was a cheap shot at Rush with innuendo and mischaracterization he was not convicted of anything.

You can bet I will always point out the lack of character the commercial hunting industry has, anyone involved in it has no moral high ground to critcize anyone.

Stealing the hunting heritage of our youth for a buck is a horrible act uke:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice try Bobm, if I wasn't a guide I'm sure you would have brought that up now wouldn't have you? These are nothing more than personal attacks towards me and you know it. But I'll guess we will let others deciede now. If they find I'm wrong I'll leave NoDak Outdoors and join Militant_Tiger.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Are you simple minded??

I brought it up specifically because you're a guide. And someone in that industry definitely has no moral standing to criticize non-criminals, Rush is not a criminal or correctly characterised as a junkie.

Stealing the future hunting heritage of ND youth is a much worse thing than being addicted. Rush has hurt no one, Your industry is crushing public hunting.

Enjoy your corvette paid for with the hunting future of NDs children, you and MT should ride off into the sunset together, your logic patterns are similar. Its a good match you both come here to instigate and argue in circles. Both have such a bias that results in an inability to see the truth and makes you impossible to believe.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Keep going Bobm you never cease to amaze me


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I know its hard for you to distinguish this


You want to explain why I shouldn't look at this as a sneaky snide personal attack? I think someone already mentioned to you the old saying about people in glass houses. You really should take that advice sport. Fact is I don't really care and find it kind of comical coming from........ well shoot golly shoot, guess I can express that because the crying would start over again about personal attacks. But if it makes you feel any better I do understand why everyone up in the Hot Topics forum are always laughing and sticking it to you. And I do appreciate your clearing up a lot of questions that I had in the past about some of your other posts on other topics. You really do need to chill out........ or maybe take a pill.... :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> > Oh, just in the event someone thinks I hate liberals please notice this message.
> 
> 
> How dare you compare me with that scum!!!


I'm kind of slow tonight, I don't get it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Gohon, please enlighten me on how what I do for a living has anything to do with this topic???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Woops, sorry. I guess I made my judgment on some of your posts. But then when it comes to environment some people might think I am liberal. Before you arrived on the scene there was some liberals that I really liked talking with. Bigdaddy is on once in a while as is KenW, now if tailchaser would come back.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I got ya' Bobm ...g/o's statements about Rush MUST be false because he is in the commercial hunting industry!


Do you believe that a highly successful person that has accidentally become addicted a prescription pain medication, admitted it and is seeking treatment is properly characterized as a junkie?

Technically a junkie is a heroin addict, but leaving facts aside do you think thats a reasonable statement or not?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Like G/O ,you say he shopped doctors but the Florida authorities cannot prove it and they are Democrats that hate him and would love to convict him.

So I will defer to our bill of rights that says we are innocent until convicted in a court of law, irritating how that very significant fact gets in the way of you and G/O in this thread isn't it?

Unless you can prove that he did any of this ( and of course you can't :lol: ) you are simply badmouthing Rush.

And your analogy of smoking cigarettes is flawed ( no surprise there I guess :eyeroll: ) cigarettes are a recreational drug not a prescription drug needed for pain.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> So, Gohon. it is a personal attack if and only if g/o submits it?


No, and I never said it was and you know it. What I'm saying is if someone insists on complaining about something, especially something that never occurred then they themselves should not indulge in the same activity.



> According to him and Bobm, everything, but when asked, nothing.


Now your just trying to stir the pot. That is not only inaccurate but a ought right lie on your part. Him, meaning me, never said a damn word about g/o's work. And him, meaning me, never posted a thing except to point out to g/o his apparent inability to understand what one little word with two question marks behind it meant. Both of you now are doing nothing more than trying to spin a bunch of bs into something that never existed. I thought these kind of childish posts left the site yesterday morning but I guess I was wrong. Trying to fill what you perceive as two empty voids are you???????


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I noticed either T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 really has a comprehension problem or he's twisting and spinning other peoples comments on purpose to :stirpot: don't really know which one yet.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

So I will defer to our bill of rights that says we are innocent until convicted in a court of law, irritating how that very significant fact gets in the way of you and G/O in this thread isn't it?

Unless you can prove that he did any of this ( and of course you can't ) you are simply badmouthing Rush.

Stealing the future hunting heritage of ND youth is a much worse thing than being addicted. Rush has hurt no one, Your industry is crushing public hunting

G/O your inability to see the truth is consistent, though I just thought it was confined to your inability to admit your industry is market hunting selling out the future of the youth of ND for quick buck

Rushes shortcomings only hurt Rush..your industries' are destroying a hunting heritage in ND forever.

Many very good people have become addicted to pain medication, no good people sell game animals to the highest bidder

Bobm, From your own words:Unless you can prove that g/o did any of this ( and of course you can't ) you are simply badmouthing g/o


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

G/O if you highlight the quotes you want to make and then click on the "quote button" they will be shown in white and make it easier to distinguish the point your trying to make.

I said your "industry", intentionally keeping it generic.

I have no doubt you have a guilty conscience though.....if anyone involved in your industry has one at all. I might be wrong about that come to think of it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Again Bobm what you fail to realize here, outfitting has nothing to do with the story on Rush. These are only personal attacks towards me, this is the one of the reasons MT was removed. By the way I damn proud to be an outfitter. But we will let others deciede this issue


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Really bugs you when the end result of your profession is put down in black and white words doesn't it.

Your industry is destroying the hunting heritage that lasted since our country was formed and its already well on the way to eliminating hunting for the average North Dakotan.

Hey, but you have corvette so what the hell, whats preserving the future of hunting for the kids of ND when compared to that.... uke:

Maybe when they can't get into wholesome stuff like hunting because of your industry has stolen the hunting heritage of North dakota they will get into drugs then you can advocate locking them up too... :eyeroll:

And probably Blame Rush :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> spinning other peoples comments on purpose to :stirpot:


Yes, I have noticed that. I also think that is why g/o is here. I think that because he come in with both guns blazing, or so it would appear to me. It's a feud that spilled over from hot topics to here. It spilled over I think in an attempt to tarnish Bob. If you can't convince destroy.

I like Bobm and many people in the hot topics are concerned about the hunting future in North Dakota. It adds a lot to our economy. People think that the out of state money is more important than ours, but when the birds are gone so shall the money be gone. 
Locals buy vehicles, shotguns, rifles, they spend their entire income in North Dakota. I have nothing against non residents, but they only buy gas, groceries, beer etc. 
They say our youth will not leave simply for hunting. My son left for a while just for hunting. He is back, but for how long?
Many things that are legal are socially unacceptable. I look at leasing land and tying it up so no one else can hunt it as such. Not picking on anyone in particular, but this is how I see the industry:
One who sells wildlife = prostitute - at least she owns what she sells. 
One who purchases wildlife = John
Middle man = Pimp
I took a wildlife law enforcement class from a professor at Utah state university who wrote the book on wildlife laws. I'll try locate my old textbook and shed some light on the ownership of wildlife.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Keep it up Bobm, what any of this has to do with Rush is still beyond me.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, WOW I really can't believe what I just got done reading. Please tell me what any of this has to do with my comments on Rush?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I should have said I think this topic is very political. After all we should be thinking about the next governor of North Dakota. As conservative as I am I think this guy has to go. Hope to god the democrats can come up with a good candidate.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It has nothing to do with Rush, it speaks to the moral authority of members of the commercial hunting industry to criticize others and insinuate they are criminals when they have not been convicted of anything or admitted any crime.

Of course you know that, you're just here to start fights no matter what forum your in.

market hunters are the lowest form of people in this country.. uke:

Move on! Your boring me...go find some kid in ND and tell him how your industry is robbing his hunting future. Let him know how your industry will eventually create an environment that will only allow him to look over the posted signs on the fence, that should make you proud.

You did say your proud to be a market hunter didn't you :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

When I came to the politics section I did not see a sign saying outfitters not allowed. When I posted this about Rush it waqs something that bothers me. Simply that this hypocrite could condemn other people for doing drugs while he was popping pills like they were going out of style. When he got caught of course he hires the best attorney money can buy, nothing wrong with that. It is however disgusting to me that he walks free if he is a good boy for 18 months.

Because of my feelings towards Rush, we have gone to bashing outfitters and non resident hunters as usual. Of course this is all my fault.so the moderators say.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your welcome here, your assertion that a man not convicted of anything that was pursued in a politcally motivated witchhunt should be in jail is not.



> we have gone to bashing outfitters and non resident hunters as usual.


 :withstupid:

Non resident hunters????? More talking in circles?? I am a NR hunter!

Do you drink on Sunday mornings to try to forget your sins against the children of ND?? There can be no other reason for your logic patterns, unless you have been partying with Rush :lol: :lol: :lol:

I guess I can understand the guilt you must have drives you to it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

g/o said:


> , we have gone to bashing outfitters and non resident hunters as usual. Of course this is all my fault.so the moderators say.


g/o we have not gone to bashing of outfitters. I have always supported the bashing and continued bashing of outfitter scum.

.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I really can't believe this, its gone way over the top. I'm sorry I don't believe Chris and the others favour this kind of bashing. Something really needs to be done here, I'm out of here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> When I came to the politics section I did not see a sign saying outfitters not allowed.


No your more than welcome here. G/o I think you and I came to an understanding a few months ago. At times you may take what I say personal, but my intention is to only knock blocking of access. To refresh your memory I will include a couple more of my PM, and close in saying you are more than welcome on here, and this thread is so contentious that I may lock it.

From: Plainsman 
To: g/o 
Posted: Wed Mar 08, 2006 1:35 pm 
Subject: Re: plainsman 
If your on your own land that makes a big difference to me. I don't like when they lease thousands of acres to keep it from others. This is the only beef I have. I will readily admit that you are entitled to the services you provide. I have nothing wrong with being paid for lodging, guiding etc. Nothing at all.

I only know two outfitters in North Dakota and they are two of the finest gentlemen you could care to meet. One I Kyle at Devils Lake, and the other fellow lives by Pingree. His name I will not mention because he deserves privacy and not to be drug into an argument. I would personally give of my time to help this fellow if he needed it.

All this said I will continue to oppose leasing of land for hunting purposes.

From: Plainsman 
To: g/o 
Posted: Mon Feb 20, 2006 6:42 pm 
Subject: Re: not here 
Oil companies purchased mineral rights, then spend millions extracting oil from the ground. Wildlife is supported by the public, and by law belongs to the public. Taxes support habitat, pay biologists and game wardens and the list goes on and on. There is no comparison like you are trying to make.

Here is the truth about how I feel. I wish you and your family happiness and prosperity. I hope that you, your family, and those you love have good health. At the same time I see you stealing what belongs to everyone. Hunters, birdwarchers, nature lovers, non hunters, anti hunters, teachers, preachers, every citizen. Access is a smoke screen to hide what is really happening.

There are people who need guides, there is a place for outfitters, and there is no question you are providing a service to people who need or can afford it. Also, you should without a doubt be paid for these services. Where it crosses the line is when landowners or anyone gets paid for access. Post it, don't post it, let people on of your choice, but when money exchanges hands I think I would like to see a law that made it a crime.

I posted these so that people understand me. Not you, me. I do wish you the best. Also, after you told me you operate on your own land only I do see that different. I wish there was a direction I could point you in where you would make twice as much money so you wouldn't have to control access. I also wish you the best. 
This isn't a personal thing with me, I just don't like what is happening to North Dakota hunting. It will not affect me long, I am to old, but it will affect my children, your children, and your neighbors children. 
I understand your loyalty to other outfitters and why you try to justify them here. It greives me to complain about other peoples practices, but I must for the future of our state, and it's long term economy.

This contentious exchange also bothers me. I have the utmost respect for Bob, I don't like leasing, and yet I respect you as a person.

Back to the subject. Is Rush a hypocrite. Yes, and I hope he learned something from it. At the same time I see a difference in legal drugs, and illegal drugs. Everyone that is not blinded by partisanship can see that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

cubsfan said


> So he was pursued because he is a right winger? Do you have any proof of this or is it just another "assertion"? Seems to me he is innocent even if found guilty in your mind. Quite a legal system you have there. Hypocrite.


Who care what it seems to you :eyeroll:

How hard is it to understand the actual facts??

The facts are they could not and didn't convict him in fact they even gave up the idea of taking him to court and trying their case was so weak.

They like you, were willing to try him in the court of public opinion :withstupid: becuase they realized thay could not win on the facts.

Its sad how few people in this country understand we are a country that follows the rule of law not opinion. I guess we have our government school system to thank for that.

Next we will hear we live in a Democracy :lol: :lol: :lol:

But your surprise he was singled out because of political motives is sincere I'm sure :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So he was pursued because he is a right winger? Do you have any proof of this or is it just another "assertion"?


Politics is a dirty game. To think a democrat or a republican wouldn't try shut up an opponent this way is naive. They (liberals ) have been trying to shut Rush up for years. One congressman didn't want him to be able to talk on armed services radio. I guess they didn't want the soldiers to have vocal support in Iraq.

Rush ticks me off on his environment wacko comments. Oh, to be sure there are environmental wacko groups like Earth First etc. PETA is not environmental, they are just plain nuts. But Rush does have some good points, and I like listening to him (once every couple months) when I get the chance because I like to hear both sides.

Hypocrite, yup. Junky, nope. Should go to jail, nope. Should learn a humbling lesson, for sure. Take him to court, another waste of taxpayer money. Political motivated, 99 percent chance.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, I see no difference between legal and illegal drugs when abused.


I do, so lets just agree to disagree. I also see a difference in why they are used. I would support legalizing marijuana for pain relief. What is the difference if a terminally ill cancer patient can find relief from a hideous pain we can not even imagine. I don't think god himself would condemn that. I guess I am looking at this more from a humanitarian standpoint than a legal standpoint. Perhaps our legal system needs some revamping.



> recreational use is stricty prohibited by law, since that is abuse.


I agree recreational use simply to get high should be considered abuse.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

t3xxxxxx says I said



> So, Bobm, what you say and only what you and your pose` say matters?


Show me where I said that. I didn't, so you can't :withstupid:

Typical :eyeroll: you have to distort someones position when you lack the intellect to dispute it honestly.

Take something else out of context show more of your true colors :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T3 I see you are having a lot of fun here. I will have to plead ignorant about drugs. Do pain killers make you high, and what the heck is high.

I would suppose some pain killers do, and some do not. I don't know which he was using. I doubt if he could have been using one of those and continued the high output that he did.

I would guess Rush turned himself in because it would be embarrassing to have them come and handcuff him.

It's clear your bored today T3. Have you got over that pneumonia yet?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The is a huge difference between accidental addiction from the use of prescription painkillers vs addiction stemming from the use of recreational
drugs.

Although the treatment should be the same, medical not criminal. Our justice system is clogged with non violent drug law offenders.

We should free that law enforcement capacity up keep an eye on the Islamic jihadist sypathisers in this country.

And to round up illegal invaders from other countries that sneak in here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A hypocrite, bigot, and a McCarthy-like pansy.


Need I explain why this thread is locked, and why is it coming from the same ip address as Militant Tiger.


----------

